# Cleveland at New York (1/28/05)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

@









*4:00 pm PT, 7:00 pm ET*
*Live on* *ESPN*

Everybody is going to be wondering if James’ ankle tightens up and whether it allows him to move effectively. Playing a road game with James not at 100% is going to be toug (even worse if he does not play). The Knicks definately want to avenge their loss to the Cavaliers earlier in the month.










In LeBron we stand, in LeBron we fall.

*LeBron may play Knicks on sprained ankle*


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I predict LeBron will have another TD.


----------



## W1Z0C0Z (Jun 18, 2002)

I like the matchup of Gooden vs Thomas. Neither are a game changer, but both are fierce rebounders and should be fun to watch. Crawford may be able to get off in this game with someone like Harris guarding him. Cavs unfortunetly should win again though.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I predict Lebron won't play.
Killing my friday buzz.


----------



## HoopStar (Jan 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> I predict Lebron won't play.
> Killing my friday buzz.


I hope he plays
This is the first Cavs game ill get to see this season


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

Me too... if he doesn't play i'll hang myself! i was hoping to see varejao too... but since he isn't playing do you know if he will be at least in courtside?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

If you guys miss tonights, Sunday night, the bucks-cavs game is on ESPN, so check that out.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Silas was quoted in several articles saying he didn't think Lebron was going to play. Lebron on the other hand stated that he expected to suit up, so who knows.

I don't see us winning on the road without LBJ, we just don't have enough offensive firepower.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

No Bron. No Newble. No Anderson. Who is going to step up tonight?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

End of 1st

Cavaliers - 30
Knicks - 20

Considering James isn't playing, the team is doing very well. If the crowd can get into the game, New York will make a run though.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Looks like James picked a good game to step aside.

The Knicks suck and Gooden is being a beast.

Anyone else likin' Pavlovic? I hope he can use this time to steal time from Newble when Lebron and Newble come back. Kid has a nice enough game. Good role player.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow, I didn't realize the knicks were this brutal.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Benedict_Boozer</b>!
> Wow, I didn't realize the knicks were this brutal.


I know. Their defense is horrific. They aren't even trying out there.

Do they know they are playing the Cavs without Lebron? The Cavs are just tearing them apart right now at MSG.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Crawford is cookin' now. Him going for 50 is about the only thing to worry about.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Halftime

Cavaliers - 48
Knicks - 44

The Knicks made a good run. A few things: Jeff was stupid for picking up that technical and Z should have had the ball a little more.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Boxscore*

It would have been nice to get a win without Bron but the Cavs lost the lead and from then on, were on their heels.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Tough loss, I think we could have gotten this one easily with LBJ on the court.

I'm proud of the heart our guys showed out there though, all our guys played hard and if Z knocks that shot down we walk away with a win.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Also Sasha did a nice job out there, his range helps space the floor with our starters and he showed some nice ability getting to the rim. I wouldn't mind seeing him out there more often.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Maybe it's time to start thinking about starting Sasha? He's got a nice game on offense. Defense may be a problem but he needs to get more minutes with Lebron in the game instead of just being part of the second unit


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

At the very least, Sasha should move up past Harris but Silas likes veterans and might not budge on this soon.


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

It sure was a make-able shot (Z's last shot). Too bad it didn't fall. 

Sasha really impressed me out there. He moves pretty well without the ball and has a very nice outside shot. Does he not play much for the team on a regular basis?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pioneer10</b>!
> Maybe it's time to start thinking about starting Sasha? He's got a nice game on offense. Defense may be a problem but he needs to get more minutes with Lebron in the game instead of just being part of the second unit


The only thing about starting Sasha is with Newble in the 2nd unit, who is gonna score? The only buckets Newble gets are off James double/triple teams. 

We'd have Snow, Harris, Newble, Varejao, Traylor.
Very good defense, not so good offense. 

Right now, I think we're better off with Newble starting but Pavlovic getting more minutes (especially down the stretch) with the 1st unit.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

^I want to see more of a lineup with snow and sasha and lebron

even if he doesn't start sasha's shooting would help open up the court for lebron and every cavalier plays better with lebron


----------

